# Arm's Reach Weight/Age limit??



## NinaD (Jan 31, 2009)

Today I converted our mini arm's reach co-sleeper to the bassinet. I was sad to do it, but our baby has unrestful sleep so close to us. We make too much noise and move too much for him. He's a light sleeper, so we're hoping that the bassinet will work out better for him.

I looked at the safety label, and it says that it's only safe for babies under 3 months old and under 22 lbs. My son is about 14 lbs and almost 4 months old. I can't imagine why he wouldn't be safe. He can't even sit up yet. Am I missing something? I don't want to put him in danger, but I don't understand these guidelines and I am in no way interested in a crib. I'm sad enough that it doesn't look like we can bed share right now.

Thanks for your comments!


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't understand. You converted it to the bassinet? What was it before? I've heard of converting the Arm's Reach mini convertible to the pack-n-play _*from*_ the bassinet, but never converting it from ???? _*to*_ the bassinet. Clueless here. (Or do you mean you converted it from the cosleeper bassinet to the stand-alone bassinet?) Yeah that's probably what you meant, right?

Is your model the mini cosleeper or the mini CONVERTIBLE cosleeper? They are two different things....the regular mini only holds twenty-something pounds because it's not reinforced, whereas the mini convertible holds thirty-something pounds because it has steel tubing supports. And they probably just say 3 months to cover their butts, because at around 4-6 months babies are starting to sit and pull up and stuff. They probably don't want them falling out.


----------



## NinaD (Jan 31, 2009)

You figured it out. Sorry I was unclear. I should have bought the convertible! Thanks!


----------



## Tari Mithrandir (Sep 22, 2008)

You really only have to worry if he is pulling up to his knees as far as I am aware.
With the full size Arm's Reach the weight limit is 30 lbs and "until child can climb out". Unfortunately for us, DD decided to learn to climb out a month after we bought it (she was 7 months old







)


----------



## kp2009 (Apr 21, 2009)

I have the same co-sleeper and I agree the label doesn't make sense!
I would go with the weight limit and whether or not he can pull up on the edge. Although my ds NEVER liked to sleep in it. Apparently 6 inches is TOO far away from mommy.


----------

